# Red River



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone been brave/crazy enough to get out on the river lately? Havent been by the water how high is it?


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

Went fishing tuesday evening on the Red north of GF. River is high, but dropping. Current is strong but fishable. There's still some leaves and grass that collect on your line but it is managable. Did catch 2 cats in an hour and a half, 5lbs and 15 lbs. using nightcrawlers for one and cut goldeye for the other. I would guess that this weekend should pretty good fishing. I will be heading up to Lockport to give it a try.Good luck!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Goodluck up north!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

caught these near halstad on the red on friday night the 21st. they were all released. i think there starting to really go.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Sweeeet! Nice catch! :beer:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Is it legal to put them on a stringer and then release them in MN? It is illegal in ND...

Nice fish either way.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we had a buddy that was going to take them and then he didn't show so we let them go. cats are really good smoked.


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

Hey win4win,
We did good at Lockport, the 5 of us landed 90 cats, and about 70 of them made master angler, over 32". The biggest one we caught was a 28#, my biggest one was a 36" 24lbs. River was high and swift, needed 5 oz. of weight to fish in a lot of spots. Should continue to be good fishing up there for quite a while.
Sounds like the river in GF area is producing some real good fish now too!
So you better get after em!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

WTG! Sounds like a good time! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Things are really picking up in the GF area. See ya on the water.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Sprained ankle + walking cast = no fishing for me for awhile!  Should be better by next week I hope.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

You should tell the girlfriend not to be so rough on you. :rollin:

I haven't had much luck since coming home for the summer, small pike and walleyes, but I have a spot in mind for some walleyes and cats on the Mississippi so I think I am going to check that out next week. :thumb:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey what can I say she fights dirty! :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

When I lived in the twin $hities I had an awesome spot for eyes on the Missip.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I will hopefully get out this week, but with all this rain I don't know how good the river fishing is going to be. But I bet it will be better than sitting at home doing nothing. I am going to check out the river near Monticello.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Bryan

How is the new job working out there? Hows Ali?


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Just out of curiousity, I've read a couple threads and seen others about the Red River. I live here in Southeast Michigan, about an hour south of Detroit, and was curious on where the Red River begins and ends, and where the better fishing is on the river that doesn't exactly get a lot of pressure?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm not real sure about where it starts and ends but there is almost no pressure on the Red River in the southern portions of it. It is one of the most underutilized fisheries in ND. As you move north I think there are more people using the river in Canada but when I go fishing I rarely see others on shore and boats are not common at all.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

That's cool gandergrinder. I don't have a boat, but I've always loved shorefishing for catfish and bullhead. I've seen on here a lot of catfish get pulled outta there, what else are good catches there?


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

During my trips to the Red I have caught carp, bullheads, cats, sheephead, goldeye, walleye, sauger, northern pike. To name a few. The river starts in southern north dakota and empties in to Lake Winnipeg. Pressure is usually pretty light, but it is always a fun time out there, either from shore or in a boat.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Bryan, I love fishing where there's variety. The spot I fish has that, you could be targeting cats and bullies like I usually do and end up with a school of white bass hitting you every few minutes. I'll have to check out the Red River one of these days, especially if pressure is light.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Ive catfished alot on the St croix but never on the red. Was looking to get out this weekend with a buddy of mine and was wonder if anyone who has catfished around Grand Forks on the red before would like to go out for a trip along the shores of this wacky river.

:beer:


----------

